# Dyno Jet Vs Mustang Dyno



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

I did't realize till just recently about the difference in RWHP results between these 2 dyno's. From what I am finding out is that the Mustang gives you much more accurate real world numbers. There is at least a 10 to 15 percent difference. I had my car tyno tuned a few times on a dyno jet and I was happy with the numbers, well over 435 RWHP. I just had it on a Mustang and the numbers were 398 at 6200 and 385 ft pounds at 4700. It was explained to me that the Dyno Jet is nothing more then a free wheeling system and is not good at giving you REAL numbers but it does give higher numbers . The Mustang takes in to account air temp, rolling chassi weight,power loss from the power train and other items. If this is true. I am sticking with the Mustang Dyno. They claim the Dyno Jet is better for show and tell. 

TRUE OR FALSE


----------



## nottheweakwilled (Apr 22, 2007)

The numbers by Mustang and DynoJet are company specific. There was a decent article in HotRod recently on the history of DynoJet.

Comparing one dyno to the other is fruitless. Dynos are for tuning devices. Get a baseline, add your parts, then tune for the best numbers. Whether you tune on a DynoJet or Mustang doesn't matter, as long as when you tune, you stick with the same dyno. I'm no expert, but I think we all know dynos are for bragging rights, no matter the chosen dyno.

Additionally, not all manufacturers use the same dyno, in fact most use a braked dyno directly from the flywheel, producing the "BHP" or "Brake Horsepower" number they advertise with.

http://hotrod.com/thehistoryof/113_0603_dynojet_chassis_dyno

Wanna test your mods? Hit the track.:cool


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*DYNOs*

I have emailed several tuners in the past month looking for Real information. Some use a Dyno Jet and some use The Mustang. All of them told me I will get a higher HP reading from the Dyno Jet because it is a free wheeling non friction Dyno, where as the Mustang adjust for body weight, HP loose thu the power train and a few other items. And the mustang can simulate a 1/4 mile run that is extremely accurate . I guess I will just bring it to the track next year. as of right now my tuner told me I am behind the wheel of a solid 11 sec car, The HP Numbers are not that high but they were surprised about the torque numbers, Started making good numbers at 2500 RPMs, with the new 3600 stall torque converter torque was right at 350 FT Pounds at 2500 RPMs and just kept climbing from there. it does have a big cam . Over 600 lift., for a A/4 car this sucker just breaks the tires loose big time in all 4 gears. this is the web site of the shop I started using about one month ago
www.mongillomotors.com


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

LOWET said:


> I have emailed several tuners in the past month looking for Real information. Some use a Dyno Jet and some use The Mustang. All of them told me I will get a higher HP reading from the Dyno Jet because it is a free wheeling non friction Dyno, where as the Mustang adjust for body weight, HP loose thu the power train and a few other items. And the mustang can simulate a 1/4 mile run that is extremely accurate . I guess I will just bring it to the track next year. as of right now my tuner told me I am behind the wheel of a solid 11 sec car, The HP Numbers are not that high but they were surprised about the torque numbers, Started making good numbers at 2500 RPMs, with the new 3600 stall torque converter torque was right at 350 FT Pounds at 2500 RPMs and just kept climbing from there. it does have a big cam . Over 600 lift., for a A/4 car this sucker just breaks the tires loose big time in all 4 gears. this is the web site of the shop I started using about one month ago
> www.mongillomotors.com


Sorry but the horsepower doesn't make it an 11 second car. The driver does. If that's the case my car which was 501.45/480.65 at the wheels must have been an 11 second car or maybe even a high 10 second car. If it was, it wasn't with me behind the wheel.  Once I get it back together with the smaller blower pulley, blower cam and a new tune, I guess I'll have a low 10 or high 9 second car if I hit my projected 550/550 to the wheels huh?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Dyno*

Have a lot of track time under my belt, but none in the past several years. My shop has a 1/4 mile simulator on their dyno. When it goes back in about a week or so I will give it a run, and just wait till next year to get in on a actual track


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

driver mod is the key to making what you have perform to its ability. just remember to keep the dyno styles the same when comparing numbers and even if possible do it on the same dyno because the small variations in calibration of the same style dyno would lead to different numbers yet close enough to remain in calibration.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

LOWET said:


> Have a lot of track time under my belt, but none in the past several years. My shop has a 1/4 mile simulator on their dyno. When it goes back in about a week or so I will give it a run, and just wait till next year to get in on a actual track


Regardless of what is done on the dyno it can not account for track pep, wind speed, air temperature, traction, inconsitent 60' time, etc. So why waste your time on a pointless dyno 1/4 mile run.




koman said:


> driver mod is the key to making what you have perform to its ability.


EXACTLY!


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Regardless of what is done on the dyno it can not account for track pep, wind speed, air temperature, traction, inconsitent 60' time, etc. So why waste your time on a pointless dyno 1/4 mile run.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you are right. I have a Dash Hawk on my car and they give very accurate 0-60 and 1/4 times. I will just give a go myself on the street till I can get it on the track next year. I just need a little help from MOTHER NATURE. It has been raining off and on for the past few days and the next 2 don't look good either. There is a perfect marked off 1/4 mile section of road not too far from me that a lot of street racers use. I will take it there one night when there are no crowds and just turn it loose to see what I get.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*dyno*

The New Mustang Dyno my shop installed not to long ago can do a lot of items,
Quanify vehicle drive train parasitic losses
Run tests under operator control load based on weight and aero drag loss.
Log multiple data channels including AFR. temps pressures and graph all against power and RPMs. and it's vehicle simulation feature automatically adjusts the load to reflect real world forces your car experiences on the road. plus several other features that puts your car in a real world street situation as close as possible. I got this info off the papers that MD MUSTANG sent me called The Many Advantages of EDDY CURRENT DYNO'S by Mustang


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Regardless of what is done on the dyno it can not account for track pep, wind speed, air temperature, traction, inconsitent 60' time, etc. So why waste your time on a pointless dyno 1/4 mile run.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it helps to know what numbers you are dealing with


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Dyno*

Thanks for the Information and your insite on this issue


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

LOWET said:


> But it helps to know what numbers you are dealing with


Yeah, I guess it is cool to see how close you would be to actual 1/4 mile numbers. I'd probably do it too just for the sake of seeing what would happen. Let us know how it goes. :cheers


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Dyno*

I will let you know, the weather should be good on Saturday or Sunday but I won't try it unless the street is completely dry. It should come out with a decent number but I will give it one practice run 1st. This car is pretty sick for a A/4.. My shop is going to post it on their website when the install the intake manifold and injecters . After they tuned it a few weeks ago they took it out for a ride [ driver and passanger ] they told me it got sideways when it hit 3rd and 4th, they thought they must have hit some wet ground. After another run it was not wet ground, just the street tires breaking loose.


----------



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

hey Lowet, where in CT are ya, I'm in New Britain


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

LOWET said:


> But it helps to know what numbers you are dealing with


some part of me agrees with you, then the other 90% of me disagrees, and here's why: i never had my nova on the dyno when i did race it. most of the tuning for it came from paying attention to the car, the traction, the engine, the sound of things. things that are needed in the real world of driving. the car started off being not so quick, mid 11's or at least i was getting beat by cars that had ran low 11s, high 10s on the track. after some tuning here, turning there, readjusting and listening and paying attention i was finally beating some of those cars that were faster than the ones that initially were taking me out. sure there probably was more in the car as it never ran at the 100% optimum level which dyno tuning could have helped but i sorta knew there was always something else in it. you may see that you aren't making the times the dyno says you should, but can you figure out why? i've noticed these engines are very sensitive to heat which can cause a huge loss of hp. i lost 40 hp on the mustang dyno due to this. i can feel it too on days that around above 70 degrees. anyway get it to the track and tell us how it did. and for the spinning tires, the fuzion zri's make good tires, a little soft but stick well rain or shine.:cheers


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

TRUE OR FALSE[/quote]


----------

